# CODE P0597 - Could it be wrong?



## Corkkylee (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey guys! (AUSTRALIA)

My 2012 SRI, has had nothing but problems this last 12 months!

I almost completely cooked her to start with! now i have done:
Thermostat x3
Thermostat housing x1
Overflow bottle x1
Cooling hoses x1
Radiator x1
Fans x1
Water Temp housing x1 


she regularly melts spark plugs & cracked coil packs!
she has just over 100,000KMS on her now! 

Last service was only 300KM'S ago and since then i havent been able to get the service vehicle soon code to go away,
i work at a mechanic so i tried scan tool, the pedal, and the steering wheel menu.. nothing would wipe it.
now, my car is COMPLETELY gutless..
Doesnt make noises, water is slowly being used -.-
no leaks anywhere.

just scanned it again and its thrown codes
P0299 & P0597
Yes i know what they stand for but now i need to find the problems....

figured out the service vehicle is connected to code P0597 (thermo), yet i cant find a problem....
so when that code is there so is the service warning, clear that code and they both go.. but its only for about 15 seconds then they both come back...

Dunno whats up with the turbo code, have got a pod filter though so thats sitting outside drying after a deep clean, but will probably just replace for new again anyways its almost 5 years old..


Just completely stumped.. and i cant seem to find anyone else having the service vehicle soon warning come up with this code aswell.......
going to perform, compression test and clean the turbo oil line out as i know they get clogged, and clean the throttle body & MAF/MAP sensor whichever i have,
& spray manifold cleaner & whatever else pops up..

Any help/input would be great as im about to part it out & create another hellrazor!!  - If you dont know what that is google holden hellrazor cruze 

Thanks!
Corkkylee


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For the benefit of others who may want to help...

Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include:

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.)
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition

Potential causes of a P0597 code include:

A loose or corroded connector on the thermostat
A coolant leak will cause the code to set
The thermostat itself has failed
A short or open has occurred in the wiring harness between the computer and thermostat
The ECM has failed

Read more at: P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit Open DTC

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------

